# madone 5.1



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

owners on the 2010 madone 5.1? any feeback? I'm getting close to buying the bike but want some feeback regarding handling, climbing, etc.
thanks


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*i have a similar ride*

i have an 4.7 with full ultrega, race wheelset and the same fork as your 5.1. i am 12 miles short of hitting 2000 miles on this bike and i LOVE it so far. i can only assume that the ocvl frame set is much smoother and the larger bottom bracket will help with sprints and hills. if you weight over 140 you might try to get your lbs to give you credit on your race wheelset and get either the X lite or the X lite areo wheel sets. i picked up the Race lite X aero wheel set with the dt swiss hubs and im glad i got them. other than that you will LOVE the bike and the Fit and Feel of the frame is so so nice

happy riding

karl


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Karl, I'm getting really excited. I've been without a bike for too long, I will test ride the madone this weekend.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

The 5 series frame is great. I've put about 3,000 miles on my 2010. The ride is as smooth as butter. There's no flex (for me @ 155 lbs) and it climbs like a rocket.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

ghost6 said:


> The 5 series frame is great. I've put about 3,000 miles on my 2010. The ride is as smooth as butter. There's no flex (for me @ 155 lbs) and it climbs like a rocket.


Thanks, I'm 170 lbs. Hoping to loose at least 15 lbs as soon as I start biking. I have decided to get the 5.1 with ultegra 6700


----------



## rugrat1965 (Jan 13, 2010)

alejovh1 said:


> Thanks, I'm 170 lbs. Hoping to loose at least 15 lbs as soon as I start biking. I have decided to get the 5.1 with ultegra 6700


You will be happy! Remember, no pic, no bike!


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

alejovh1 said:


> owners on the 2010 madone 5.1? any feeback? I'm getting close to buying the bike but want some feeback regarding handling, climbing, etc.
> thanks


I bought a 2010 5.1 in the late summer and put around 900 miles on the bike before putting it away. The chain stretched a bit and started to make noise at the end of the season so it was replaced. Nothing but good things to say about the bike.

The 5.1 seemed to be the best value in the Trek line..for me anyway. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## loose_spoke (Apr 9, 2009)

I got my 5.1 last November and only got a few rides in before I put it away for the winter. But with the weather being so nice here in Ontario for the past couple weeks I had to get it out on the road and after two weeks of riding all I can say is wow, wow, wow. It does almost everything just right.
The only issue I've had so far has been the wheels. The front wheel did not come true outta the box and I had do that myself (no big deal) but the other day when I was up outta the saddle going up a short hill I noticed the front wheel flexing and rocking side to side almost touching the brake pads. Now I'm 5,11 and 145lbs so I didn't think I'd be big enough to cause flex (on any part of my bike). After doing research I've found that the Bontrager Race wheels which come with the 5.1 aren't the stiffest wheels around. But oh well, I still love the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, got my bike yesterday. I ended up getting the 5.2, the local bike shop had a 10% sale and gave me the 5.2 for the price of the 5.1
haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but I'm planing on getting a short ride this afternoon. Picks to come. ...


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

one pic, rode for about 20 miles and the bike feels great. the saddle on the other hand, it sucks big time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

*Saddle and gear cables*

Hey, Nice ride. Before you give up on the saddle. Rub it down with mink oil and ride it for a 100 miles. It will brake in to fit your but. It helped me.
Question the gear cables come out from under the bars. Would it be smart to run the cables to the opposite side of the head tube and the cross them back under the down tube?
I would think it would shift better.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I never payed attention to the cables, I'll look into that. As far as the seat goes, I couldn't stand the Bontrager; I just swaped my old selle italia until I get the specialized I like.
I will give it a try, thanks


----------



## rugrat1965 (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

rugrat1965 said:


> Awesome!


Thanks, 

Rode another 20 miles yesterday, but this time with a specialized toupe seat; what a difference!!!
love the power transfer at the bottom bracket and cornering is very responsive as well.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, Nice ride. Before you give up on the saddle. Rub it down with mink oil and ride it for a 100 miles. It will brake in to fit your but. It helped me.
> * Question the gear cables come out from under the bars. Would it be smart to run the cables to the opposite side of the head tube and the cross them back under the down tube?
> I would think it would shift better.*


You could do that, and that is actually more common than you may think. 

Alternatively you could just shorten up the housing. This will eliminate the "nest" of wires that you get up there. Just be careful to leave graceful radii, as too short can and will effect shifting performance.

Bikes come partially assembled from the factory, and part of this is precutting the housing and leaving enough to fit the various frame, stem and bar configurations, which is often too long for what you need or want.

zac


----------

